# Sicura - Id Help Please?



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

I was over at my mum's before Christmas and I took this away with me:










I know it's a Sicura, it says it has 25 jewels and I know it's got 19mm lugs - that's about the extent of my knowledge!! She says she bought it when she went to physio school so I would assume very late 60s. It's a non-runner (and has been for as long as I can remember - 20+ years), but it is off to Mr Burrage next week who says there is every chance he will be able to get it going again.

Does anybody know anything about it or Sicura? Yet another crappy pic, sorry!


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

johnbrigade said:


> I was over at my mum's before Christmas and I took this away with me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know much about Sicura, but there is a connection to Breitling. Sicura was owned by Ernest Schneider in the '70. in 1979 Schneider bought the Breitling name from Willy Breitling and reestablished Breitling in Grenchen, with a new factory opening in 1984. I have read that Breitlings made between 1979 and 1984 were assebled by Sicura, but with Breitling up and going, Sicura was faded out.


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

Livius de Balzac said:


> johnbrigade said:
> 
> 
> > I was over at my mum's before Christmas and I took this away with me:
> ...


Cool, thanks for the info - I did read about the Breitling connection, but didn't really know much more than that.

It's a nice watch and I think it's probably worth saving, certainly for what it costs to service it and fit a new crystal. I'll try and take some decent pics of it once it's done.


----------

